# What is the limit????????



## ANNR (May 27, 2005)

since it says 4.7GB in front of my DVD+r so I was thinking if I were to enable the overburn on Nero should I set it to 4700MB? because I can only use 4.5GB out of 4.7GB right now.  I used cd overburn before and had no problem with them but i don't know anything about DVD overburn,  what are the shortcoming of useing the overburn on dvd? and does the shortcomings happen offen? or is it like 1 out of 100 chance of the overburned disk not working or even broking the dvdburner? by the way i don't think my DVD+r in a good qulity disk too, it is braned under Staple.


----------



## flip218 (May 27, 2005)

> because I can only use 4.5GB out of 4.7GB right now.



That's pretty good, most of the time you usually only get 4.36GB.  How are they playing?  skipping alot?  

Burning to the edge will usually make your dvds skip towards the end.  When I burn DVDs I set a limit of around 4300-4400.  Have a friend that calls it wiggle room.

And, staples brand isn't a very good brand.  I prefer branded Verbatim.

Use DVDInfo Pro to check the media id of those discs.


----------



## apj101 (May 27, 2005)

> I prefer branded Verbatim.


Verbatim are good, i also like tdk and i recently fell in love with sony. What do you need to burn that is 4.7 gb if its a movie then i would consider reauthoring rather than overburning.


----------



## sho95 (May 29, 2005)

Sorry to say flip218 but staples brand are good if you know which ones to look for they got about 5 MFG that make media for staples. But I do agree with flip218 that if you Burn to close to the edge most players would not read your media correctly.


----------



## jancz3rt (May 30, 2005)

*There is a nice joke as well...*

Well it always says 4.7GB on top od DVD media. However, that is a trick of manufacturers. This is because they count one MB as 1000 instead of 1024KB. That gives you that approximate value of 4.4GB instead.

JAN


----------



## flip218 (Jun 5, 2005)

> Sorry to say flip218 but staples brand are good if you know which ones to look for they got about 5 MFG that make media for staples.



If they're all labeled the same, how would you know?  And what is the media code for the "good" brand?

When I buy my Verbatims, I know they are gonna have a MCC media code before I open them up.


----------



## evilxp2800 (Jun 5, 2005)

Imation are a good brand to use


----------



## Praetor (Jun 5, 2005)

> And, staples brand isn't a very good brand. I prefer branded Verbatim.


Its prolly important to emphasise that he said *branded* Verbatim. Verbatim does not make media (neither does TDK, Sony, Maxell etc)



> Sorry to say flip218 but staples brand are good if you know which ones to look for they got about 5 MFG that make media for staples


Whats the MCC/ATIP on the good stapes discs?



> Imation are a good brand to use


Not always and more often than not, they arent the best brands with crummy MCCs

(if anyone is confused when i said Sony, TDK, Verbatim, etc dont make media, read the CD/DVD 101)


----------



## sho95 (Jun 6, 2005)

By the look of the following reviews all staples brand DVD work great

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdmedia.p...rder=Name&hits=25&search=Search+or+List+Media

Hope this helps every one


----------



## flip218 (Jun 6, 2005)

> Sorry to say flip218 but staples brand are good if you know which ones to look for they got about 5 MFG that make media for staples.


So which ones do you choose sho95?


----------



## crimsonnblue (Jun 8, 2005)

I like ridata's alot. used 3, 100 piece spindles only a couple were duds... also thier not high priced for thier name like sony  etc etc...

p.s. as for your limit question, most programs will set you a decent limit.


----------



## TonyBAMF (Jun 8, 2005)

I use Ridata for DVD's TDK for cd's.


----------



## Praetor (Jun 8, 2005)

> p.s. as for your limit question, most programs will set you a decent limit.


wth?


----------



## sho95 (Jun 9, 2005)

I only buy Staples brand when they are on sale for $10 for 50 spindel. They are all good never had coster on them.  But the way the printed the top of this disks sucks, you can only write  little letters.  Personaly I mostly use FUJI made in japan code:Taiyo Yuden  that I pick up at FRY"S for $20 50 spindel. Sony are not bad at all But they are higher price sometimes but if you got to Wallgreens they are like $9 for 25 spindel.  At the moment the best deal I seen is Taiyo Yuden for about $29 for 100  4x:
http://www.supermediastore.com/taiyo-yuden-4x-dvd-r-media-silver-matte-spindles-100.html?W


----------



## flip218 (Jun 10, 2005)

> I only buy Staples brand when they are on sale for $10 for 50 spindel.



That isn't really answering the question of which ones you buy.  

You said: 


> Sorry to say flip218 but staples brand are good if you know which ones to look for they got about 5 MFG that make media for staples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sho95 (Jun 10, 2005)

Look for the bar-code are of the box or spindel you would see the origin of the media. It would say some made in Taiwan, Japan, or what ever other place.  Most people think Staples Media are bad because they end up getting the Made in Twaiwan which some  drivers would not burn properly.So, it would be safe  if you don't get TAIWAN made. But like I said my Sony driver is friendly to most media.  In other words in may case all of the staples media are good for the simple fact that my driver will burn them with no problems..


----------



## flip218 (Jun 11, 2005)

> It would say some made in Taiwan, Japan, or what ever other place. Most people think Staples Media are bad because they end up getting the Made in Twaiwan which some drivers would not burn properly.So, it would be safe if you don't get TAIWAN made.



Funny you say that about Taiwan.  My Verbatims are made in Taiwan (BTW, excellent media )

Check this out:
http://digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm

*Notice 1st and 2nd class media made in Taiwan*


----------

